# Max tenuifolia growing up (literally)



## heliomum (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a Max tenuifolia. Each new growth is above the next one so most of the divisions are in the air and they don't get that much water so the leaves end up crinkly. How can I fix this?oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2008)

Add humidity around the plant?


----------



## heliomum (Mar 17, 2008)

I can't add that much humidity because I don't want mold and I do have a water tray with pebbles under it.


----------



## Candace (Mar 17, 2008)

Humidity trays don't raise humidity significantly to make much of a difference unless the growing area is enclosed. It's a great marketing tool and they're handy for catching spills, that's about it. A humidifier is helpful in dry environments. What is your humidity in your grow area?


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2008)

What about potting it up a bit? Could it be growing up because it has no room to grow out?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 17, 2008)

hmmm...I find when I water more mine plump up this winter. Even if it means sitting in water. My humidity is poor too during the winter and mine is in a clay pot like this:





That was last years blooming. Hopefully it blooms again this year. The plant is grown taller now. its just how its habit is.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 17, 2008)

heliomum said:


> I have a Max tenuifolia. Each new growth is above the next one so most of the divisions are in the air and they don't get that much water so the leaves end up crinkly. How can I fix this?oke:



That is the natural growth habit of teunifolia. In nature the plants grow on large limbs and actually hang down and cascade out into space. Sometimes the blooming stems may be 4 or 5 feet from the roots that are attached to the tree.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 18, 2008)

Coool!


Ramon


----------



## shakkai (Mar 18, 2008)

Why not mount it so that it grows up the mount? That's what I ended up dong with mine, as I couldn't stand looking at it in a pot.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2008)

Spray/mist it! Darn, mine is about 5 times that big and only make that many flowers total!


----------



## Hien (Mar 18, 2008)

gonewild said:


> That is the natural growth habit of teunifolia. In nature the plants grow on large limbs and actually hang down and cascade out into space. Sometimes the blooming stems may be 4 or 5 feet from the roots that are attached to the tree.



Wonder if I should attach my tenuifolia onto the renanthera vietnamica. both of them want to climb forever, and neither one wants to flower.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 18, 2008)

The teunifolia I've seen growing wild do not climb, they fall. Or they pile up on top of old growth. The new roots are not looking for a place to attach so Eric's suggestion to mist the plant is the correct solution.

There are also some clonal varieties that have shorter rhizomes that are better suited to pot culture than others with longer runners.

The best solution for growing specimen plants may be as a hanging basket?


----------

